# Mathews Ignition for sale



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

did you try to sell this in the classifieds yet? If you havnt there is a youth bow section of the classifieds. good luck selling it

Ben


----------



## aight its jake (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you Ben, I have put it up in the cassifieds with no luck. i will try in the youth bow section haha just bought a mathews z7 and trying to get the extra cash to pay it off, being only 16 its tough to get money around now adays thanks for your help


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

aight its jake said:


> Thank you Ben, I have put it up in the cassifieds with no luck. i will try in the youth bow section haha just bought a mathews z7 and trying to get the extra cash to pay it off, being only 16 its tough to get money around now adays thanks for your help


no problem. good luck with the sale, have fun with the z7, its a nice bow.


----------



## aight its jake (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks i will have fun with it once i get all the payments off. haha


----------

